# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Advice on repairing an incorrect mortice on a jamb stile

## ComboSquare

I was hanging a door today and accidentally morticed out the wrong area of the jamb stile when hanging the door (went the wrong side of the line, oops!)  
Does anyone have any nifty ideas on how to repair this, other than replacing the stile? 
Cheers!

----------


## sundancewfs

When I replaced swinging doors with bi-folds on our built-in robes, I had to fill the hinge mortises. Basically found a piece of wood that matched and cut it to size, fitted and glued it and then used a block plane to take it back level. the same could apply to the jamb stile.... mind you I have a tablesaw and a bandsaw which does make cutting the wood down to the correct size easy.... But you could do it with a fine toothed hand saw or even a circular saw if you cut the small piece off a large piece and then trimmed it down with a plane or sander/sandpaper. If you have clamps like the Irwin quick-grip ( http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/...rwinProd100027 ) you can set them as a spreader and using a piece of scrap wood.. 90x45 say... cut to fit as an extension block for the clamp, you can clamp the new piece of wood in place by spreading between the jambs.

----------


## sinjin

If the doors are also stained what you can do is fit a new piece to fill the hole. Where you made the mistake of for repairing wrong hinge locations.
Then you can machine a small strip that run the full length of the jamb to fit flush from the back of the door stop and flush with the edge of the jamb. So roughly 2020 long 32 wide and 1.5-2mm thick. Glue it on as per the spreader method described by sundancewfs. Then plane about 1.5-2mm of the back edge of the door.
If the doors this method can be used to fix flogged out hinge holes etc. If the door is painted maybe its and overkill.

----------


## ComboSquare

Ok thanks guys for your responses I will do it!

----------

